# Its on the way



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Its on the way. It will be here shortly. Be pre-pared, be ready.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

uhh, whats on the way?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I think I'll stay inside today


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

An update, another crash, who knows?

Hope its something interesting...


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

I bet it's his new hood for his ride....
or it better be something big and sparkely!!!!


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

It should be here on 7-29-04 be ready.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ahh, hell... its only tomorrow. I can wait...


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

Well ????


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

There is this huge saucer...maybe 50 miles diameter...sitting over my house. 

There is a big LCD signon it that says, "We are TSF...we want your cattle...resistance is futile".


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Jeez! Its here too! They are sending down Postal Workers and clones of Donald Trump. God have mercy!

..
..
..
..
..
..
:chgrin: :chgrin: :chgrin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We are now taking over. All base belong to us.

Or you can checkout:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/cgi-bin/cfiles.cgi


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sweet. Thanks danrak. Must have took a while to do all that work.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Its only about 2 gigs of stuff.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow. Did you actually download that stuff and then upload, or is there a transfer kinda thing you can do, download from server to server?

BTW, it looks like a lot of work, keeping all that up2date. The images for the downloads, keeping the files at their newest version... Are you planning to do that all by yourself?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh, I see. You give it the download link and it uploads it to the server automatically. That makes it a bit easier.


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

All the files are stored on our server. I just used an import script to import them into the database. I hope everyone enjoys all the files.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I will!


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I went, I saw, I registered.


----------

